# What to expect if I cross these two orchids?



## Ma_sha1 (Nov 5, 2016)

I've been trying to collect larger flowed novelty Phals, there are not to many. The bigger one usually not as intense in color & often not fragrant.


I have these two both have larger flower almost 3", both waxy & flat, intense patterned color. One is fragrant but a bit too strong for me.



Will the two make good babies?

Orchid World 






X

YaPhon Rose X Meiderian Goldsmith


----------



## gonewild (Nov 5, 2016)

Ma_sha1 said:


> Will the two make good babies?



Without seeing a picture of the two we can assume the babies will be well behaved good babies.... even if they turn out to have ugly faces.
:wink:


----------



## Ma_sha1 (Nov 5, 2016)

gonewild said:


> Without seeing a picture of the two we can assume the babies will be well behaved good babies.... even if they turn out to have ugly faces.
> 
> :wink:





Sorry, my app glitched out, now pictures have been added 

I also would like a few more flowers at a time, the Orchid world gave me only one at a time, once a year, the other is better 2-3 at a time & almost constantly in bloom.

Orchid world is getting huge! The other is still small. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonewild (Nov 5, 2016)

Based on appearance they look like they would make nice babies.

To really know how to predict the outcome of the gross you need to research the genetics of each parent. If the chromosome counts dont match well the flowers may not be what you might expect or there may not be any seed produced to start with.

One way to find out is to make the cross.


----------

